# 1995 Honda Accord DashLight Question?



## Devil505 (Dec 6, 2006)

Since Honda's website does not allow for feedback I figured I'd ask here:

Whenever I select either the full windshield defrost setting or the mix setting (that bleeds air to both the windshield & the floor vent, the AC light (on the ac on/off button) illuminates...even in the dead of winter??? I have always been afraid that the ac compressor is thus engaged & wasting fuel when I only need heat, not ac. 
(At first I thought maybe it was controling outside air, but there is a separate selector switch to allow/disallow outside air from coming into the passenger cabin)
My question: What is the purpose of the ac button illuminating when it's freezing out & you are only calling for heat?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The A/C compressor is turned on to pull moisture from the air blowing on the windshield. :thumbsup: Ever notice in the summer how much moisture (water) drains from the vents under the car? That is because moisture condenses on the evaporator of the A/C. By cycling the A/C on, it speeds up the defrost process by about 3X.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yup
Later cars it automatically turns on the AC in the windshield or mixed mode
They figure half the time you're trying to get fog off the inside, and that's the quickest way

Also: most A/C failures are helped by the fact that when we don't ever turn on the A/C in the winter, things freeze-up/bind/rust etc.

It's always been recommended to turn on your A/C a few times a month in the winter to prolong the life of the A/C anyway

So, they killed two birds with one stone


----------

